# Any advice on allergies to Tick bites



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Stevie had a tick on the inside of her right leg a couple of weeks ago. Since then what started as a bump has progressed to a pronounced lump, which is getting bigger.
She then got one on her eye lid which I took out complete with the tick remover. It then looked like some of the fur there was gone as there was a white patch, and now there is a lump there over her eye which is getting bigger.

I took her to the vets on Tuesday, unfortunately I had to see a locum. She reckoned Stevie is allergic to tick bites, said they could operate on the first one to see if any parts of the tick are remaining, but there are no guarantees this would work. She advised me to monitor the lump but the one over her eye has got considerably larger.

I'm going to make an appointment to take her back to our usual vet asap, but wondered if anyone else had experience of this and could offer any advice.

Many Thanks

Sarah & Stevie


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Sarah--I had a samoyed with a awful allergic reactions to fleas and ticks. She had lumps from the bites, too. Vet had me keep her flea/tick treatments up all year (K9 Advantage in the states), and when she had a bite and lumpy reaction I gave her children's liquid benadryl twice a day. The vet had told me if the benadryl didn't help he'd order a steroid. Lucky for me, the benadryl worked--the bumps would clear within a week. Good luck with your Stevie.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Sara

Ruby had a reaction to a tick last year and our vet gave us Advantix insead of Advocate - it doesn't cover all of te other things that Advocate does but if Stevie is having such a bad reaction it would be worth it. 

Hope your vet is helpful when you go back.

H
x


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

They're not abcesses are they? I am no expert but when Pepper had her ticks my vet told me to look out for any signs of infection or abcesses.


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Apparently she has had an reaction to the tick bites, and he thinks part of the tick may be left in one on her eye. So antibiotics for a week which should hopefully improve things. Then advocate and andvantix (these apparently have to be taken 2 weeks apart, just for the tick season)
This was the second time we've been to the vets about this this week, but at least they didn't charge us for seeing the vet today.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi Buddy had a tick bite last week and im now using a new product which is a flea and tick collar which is suppose to be so much better then any spot on ,check on my threads the name is on there i checked online and you can get it cheaper off line then buying from the vets.
Nothing prevents them attaching etc but this prevents the reactions and dieseases they carry ,Buddy was just left with a scab after his had been removed.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Pepster said:


> They're not abcesses are they? I am no expert but when Pepper had her ticks my vet told me to look out for any signs of infection or abcesses.


I wondered that, sometimes dogs chew them off before we realise and a little bit of tick mouth gets left behind. Even if we do it its so easy not to get the whole tick out. Also sometime if a foreign body is left behind sometimes the body reacts by thickening around it (not an abcess but just bodies way of dealing with foreign bodies under skin. If your really not happy then go and see the vet you trust and insist on seeing him not the locum. At the moment in the wheat fileds where we walk there have been a lot of horrid horseflies which can give a horrid bite.
I hope Pepper recovers soon with nolong term effects. Mary Harley and Yogi mx


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi, Have you tried the good old fashioned bathe with salt water every day, Libby had a lump left after a tick, which did not want to go, she had the lump for about a month but then it healed up properly.


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks, the collar was suggested by the first vet we saw However after some research we decided not to proceed with that option as all our children are asthmatic . We have now gone with our usual vets recommendation of advantix.


----------

